# att uverse on Kindle Fire 1st Gen



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am on ATT Uverse for TV and Internet.  They keep telling me I should be able to view TV via wifi
(I assume). I can't find any app to allow this in my Fire 1st Gen.  Can I really view Uverse TV?  If so, how?

John


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

The best thing I can suggest is click web then go to att.com
Look from their website.  I don't think there is an app.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I also have Uverse and they do have an app, but the apps are only in the itunes store for ithingies and in the google play store for android devices using that app store. Unfortunately its not in the Fire app store. 

I haven't really looked deeper into if there is a way to get the app side loaded through something like 1mobile.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It could be that they mean they allow you to watch via network apps. Some of the networks' apps, like ABC's, require you sign in with your cable or satellite provider info, and some providers don't allow their customers to watch via apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And live TV on some of the network apps is available in some areas, but not others.  With FiOS, for example, I can watch NBC and FOX but not ABC or CBS, even though ABC has live TV through FiOS in other parts of the country.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Att Uverse does have an actual app that allows you to watch live uverse tv, schedule your DVR when away and a lot of other stuff. Including downloading selected stuff. That is a separate app from the ones that goes through like ABC and all that. Its just not available in the kindle app store.

Here is the info on in from the google play store
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.att.android.uverse

Although I have access to an ipad since my husband has them through his work, I don't ever touch them so I haven't tried that one out to get through the itunes store. He might have done so when he was traveling.


----------

